# 2700K BCLK overclocking



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

up to what BCLK is it safe to up my BCLK without going out of safe limits. Can upping my BCLK stabilise my overclock and actually improve it?

My current BCLK is at a default of 100 with a 45x multiplier.

Will it be safe to get it up to a BCLK of 110 with the same multiplier? (to get 4.9Ghz)


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Its not all about BLCK and multiplayers... you will need to up your VCORE as well to get things stable. There aren't any guidelines to what is "safe" overclocking isn't a fine art its mostly guess work and most of all each chip is different. Some will overclock better than others in the same system.

Just make sure you can cool it 

Thanks,
Altie

EDIT: read this.
My 2700k overclocking - Overclockers Forums


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

I am aware of changing all the other settings, especially the vCore.

Here's a different question - can updating my BIOS actually help in having my processor run at a lower vCore, stable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

My PC configuration:

Intel Core i7 2700K
Thermaltake Frio aftermarket cooler
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 16GB DDR3-1600
Nvidia GTX580
Thermaltake 850W PSU

I am not new to overclocking, however I am new to core i7 overclocking.

I have the CPU currently overclocked to 4.5Ghz with some of the following settings:

CPU clock ratio: 45x
BCLK: default of 100
Internal CPU PLL overvoltage: Disabled
Intel Turbo Boost: Enabled
CPU vCore: 1.385
QPI/VTT: default of 1.050
System Agent Voltage: default of 0.920
CPU PLL: 1.88
DRAM Voltage 1.6
RAM timings are set manually to 9-9-9-24 and 1600

Getting 65-67C on prime95 Small FFT load - not completely stable (got a blue screen at some point in the night while testing, with the error code being 101, as in not enough vCore).

I am trying to get the overclock to about 4.8Ghz, however it seems to want too much vcore.
What I am interested in is why does the vCore not exactly apply to what I have set? As in, when I am in my BIOS on the voltages section, next to vcore, it says, for example, 1.36 when in all matter of fact it is set to about 1.40. I heard that what you set is not actually applied, or something. I would like some insight into this phenomenon.
How far is it safe for my processor's PLL to be set? I read that it's something like 1.9... which seems pretty low... I think.
What should I try and set so that I can possibly stabilise the CPU at lower vCore voltages?
I haven't really tried (maybe just slightly) changing the QPI voltage. I mean, if I understood correctly, it's the voltage that supports the RAM and all the other things on the motherboard itself. After increasing the voltage, I wasn't sure whether it did anything to help stabilise the overclock.

I am basically interested in the maximum safe operation voltages for the various settings I have talked about above, as well as all the help, tips and tricks I can get to get a safe overclock above 4.5Ghz on this beast


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no flashing to the latest BIOS will not change anything.

Not every cpu is the same even the same make so not everyone will get the same results.

You shouldn't have to the change the PLL.

And to be really honest you wont notice a difference at 4.9 when your running at 4.5. 4.7 is the sweetspot anyway for your cpu some people can get past that most wont.

Have you been keeping an eye on the RAM speed (this can affect things) you do not want the ram to go over it's rated speed. Have you set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states.

If you are clocking manually you want to turn off the intel turbo boost, you also want to turn off C1E and intel speedstep


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

For flight simulation, going that extra step will get me those extra sweet frames a second that I need, since they rely heavily on the CPU, rather than the GPU.
I originally set my RAM to 1600 (manually) as well as the timings of 9-9-9-24. I upped the DRAM voltage to 1.6 since I got BSOD's of the 124 code until I gave the RAM the extra juice it needed.
As for disabling C1E and Intel speedstep - I had them disabled while I was overlocking, then I reenabled them - how much of a big thing is it towards performance if I keep them on?
For Turbo Boost - will disabling it stabilise an overclock? I mean I know that it downclocks the CPU when it is not being used heavily... same thing like C1E and speedstep, I guess... that is if I have my facts right, here.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

turbo boost will affect the overclock because its an automatic setting.

Overclocking should always be done manually if your going for a big OC.

everything should be set to manual, although you do not have to change every setting though


----------

